# i'm new here



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone...as u can see im new to this site...but so glad ive found it. i tried going into the chat room but no-one seems to be in there  anyways...a little bit about myself...im 39, always knew there was something a bit different to how ive seen the world. i first experienced depersonalization when i was about 8 years old. dont realy want to go into too much details, but physical, sexual and emotional abuse were the causes. i didnt have a clue what was going on, thought i was an alien dropped from another planet as i suddenly didnt recognise what i knew were all familiar objects.. u know how the story goes. ive kept my difficulties quiet for years because i remember trying to tell a friend once when i was about 11-12 and i asked her did she experience this...of course she said no way and looked at me strangely. i have experienced a lot of anxiety over the years through feeling that i had completly lost my mind to this thing and tried to tell doctors, but they put it down to anxiety. ive also realy found it hard to describe whats been happening to me, but reading posts on her and how people have been able to put words to this phenomenon has been such a help. i know this thing might never go, but realising im not the only person in the world who suffers daily is an immense relief. i look forward to getting to know you all. take care..x


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome m8 o/

been a life saver for me this website along with some other help methods


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow Shamrose, you live next door to me.

Hellloooooooo... can you hear me from over there? : )


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

Wow Shamrose, you live next door to me.

Hellloooooooo... can you hear me from over there? : )
_________________
zbohem x 

Hi Suz...nice to meet you neighbour  
small world ey? i felt a bit lost here..lol


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Hello there *waves* =)


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

Posted: Fri May 18, 2007 2:17 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello there *waves* =)

oh sorry darlin...i meant in ther manchester sense..its lovely to feel your not alone
x


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

shamrose said:


> oh sorry darlin...i meant in ther manchester sense..its lovely to feel your not alone
> x


Ignore Darren, he's an attention seeker  :wink:

Where abouts in Manchester are you from? Not the road or anything obviously... but it's not a small place.

*waves to Darren*


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

I feel ill  ... My whole body is tired as well!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Darren said:


> I feel ill  ... My whole body is tired as well!


Aww, don't cry precious.

You're sort of local here too, not far off anyway.


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

Where abouts in Manchester are you from? Not the road or anything obviously... but it's not a small place. 

Im in Ardwick...just a stones throw from town..urself?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

suz said:


> Aww, don't cry precious.


AH, your so sweet suz.

And welcome shamrose.

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in Astley, a bit farther afield than you.

Thanks Pollyanna, I try my best : )


----------

